# [GUIDE] Flashing with CWM for SGS4g Noobs >>Read before posting in dev threads<<



## 1madfitter (Jun 9, 2011)

I am putting this up for new users of the Samsung Galaxy S 4g that are having issues with flashing, well, pretty much any rom right now.

1) The main issue right now is our recovery and the mounts....NOT THE ROM's!

2) Here is a walk through for problem free flashing (I have officially flashed every rom posted here right now and have no issues whatsoever)

So here we go:

1) I'll start this assuming you have already rooted.

2) Download the update.zip and recovery from HERE

3) Place files on the root of your sdcard (not in any file) DO NOT UNZIP THE UPDATE.ZIP!!!

4) You must have a file system explorer with root permissions (IE...Root Explorer or equivalent)

5) Once in Root Explorer, your system MUST BE MOUNTED AS R/W, navigate to your sdcard, find the recovery file you downloaded and long press....select "copy"

6) Hit the back button until you return to the file marked "/" and make sure it is still mounted r/w, then navigate to system, then bin. Once you are in bin (this is important) hit "paste" on the bottom of your screen. It will ask if you want to overwrite the existing recovery. Select yes. DO NOT REPLACE IT, ONLY OVERWRITE IT!!!

7) Keep hitting the back button on your phone until you exit out of root explorer.

8) Power off your phone, then, after fully shut down, holding volume up AND down plus power (yes, hold all 3 of them) you will enter a blue stock recovery screen. Scroll down 1 option to "reinstall packages", press power........you should now be in the orange Clockwork Mod recovery.

9) Scroll down to "backup and restore" and hit power, then go to "Backup" and hit power. Let it do it's thing. This will create a backup on your sdcard in a file called "clockwork". Keep this so you can restore in case something goes wrong (or like me, like to change things up all the time).

10) Now, again, I will assume that you have the rom of your choice on the root of your sdcard. This is where things get screwy....so pay attention to the OP's instructions for mounts. Scroll to "mounts and storage" and hit power.

11) The first 4 things you will see are : /cache, /data, /sdcard, and /system. This is where you need to pay close attention to what you are doing.

A) For KD1 and Bionix rom's (Frost and Black Ice) your mounts must appear like this:
/cache : unmount
/data : mount
/sdcard : mount
/system : unmount








For Trigger your mounts must appear like this:
/cache : unmount
/data : unmount
/sdcard : mount
/system : unmount

If they are not in this order,change them so they are, or it will flash but will not boot. YOU WILL BE IN A SOFT BRICK STATE THAT REQUIRES ODIN TO FIX!!!!

12) Install RomManager if you wish, but DO NOT, I REPEAT DO NOT FLASH CLOCKWORKMOD RECOVERY FROM THE LIST, this will cause your phone to get stuck at wiping a file called /.android_ secure in recovery.....so once again, HELLO ODIN! Also DO NOT REBOOT RECOVERY from rom manager, this will also cause /.android_secure to not wipe.....so once again, HELLO ODIN!

Last but not least, follow instructions on the OP to the "T" and you will be fine, unless you enjoy odin that much.....personally, I hate it. When you first boot into your new rom, let it sit for a good 5-10 minutes for the system to settle in, and for the cache to build itself. This helps get rid of future, anoying problems.

If anything here is wrong or not working for you, please let me know so I can fix/update this. Please double/triple check everything that you did and make sure it is correct before *****ing "It's still not working".......because it does work. I have flashed and flashed and flashed with only 1 soft brick, and that was my fault.....not these instructions fault.

To see if I can make this make a little more sense now, here we go: The reason for changing mounts is that, by default, /system is not mounted. To be able to flash and boot successfully, it has to be. When you are looking at them, it will say "mount", this means that it is NOT mounted. If it says "unmount", then it means it IS mounted, confused yet







? Just remember it like this: It is the opposite of what it says...so make sure that system says "unmount", which actually means it's mounted. This step is absolutely CRUCIAL.

As the recovery issues cease to exist, I will update this as well.

Enjoy the hell out of your bad ass Samsung Galaxy S 4g, because I am


----------



## Kinghat (Jun 21, 2011)

Now lets hope people actually read this guide, Good job 1madfitter


----------



## 1madfitter (Jun 9, 2011)

I had to come over here when Krylon360 did. I never liked xda, and cringed that I had to go there at first. It's freakin CHAOS! No body reads before posting. They act like it's work to read back a few posts or pages....ugh. I just hope that this will be kind of a fresh start with some kind of order. I feel for the devs who want a straight answer and have to read through 375 posts of nonsense. Been there, done that...hate it.


----------



## Kinghat (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah it was getting old ,Its amazing that I could read the same simple instructions and then have somebody ask a dumb question that was answered in the previous post.


----------



## tibbbbor (Jun 24, 2011)

Kinghat said:


> Yeah it was getting old ,Its amazing that I could read the same simple instructions and then have somebody ask a dumb question that was answered in the previous post.


is 1madfitter responsible if i brick my phone?

...KIDDING!


----------



## 1madfitter (Jun 9, 2011)

For you....sure, lol. I guarantee if you try something brave (or stupid) it can brick your phone









Sent from a Rootzwiki Galaxy S 4g....custom, of course.


----------



## (smint) (Jun 30, 2011)

First, and foremost, thank you very, very much 1madfitter. Your instructions worked perfectly.

The following are helpful commands for use in conjunction with the above instructions. 
Assumed:
you are using linux. 
you have adb installed.

For instruction 3) from 1madfitter's guide. 
"Place files on the root of your sdcard (not in any file) DO NOT UNZIP THE UPDATE.ZIP!!!"
-use the following commands from your terminal:
cd to the directory where update.zip and recovery are stored.
adb push update.zip /mnt/sdcard
adb push recovery /mnt/sdcard

For instruction 4) "You must have a file system explorer with root permissions (IE...Root Explorer or equivalent)"
-use the following commands from your terminal:
adb shell
type 'su' (without quotes) and hit enter. You are now 'root'.

For instruction 5) "Once in Root Explorer, your system MUST BE MOUNTED AS R/W, navigate to your sdcard, find the recovery file you downloaded and long press....select "copy""
-use the following commands from your terminal:
mount -o remount,rw -t yaffs2 /dev/block/mtdblock3 /system

The next instruction covers 5) and 6). 
-use the following commands from your terminal:
type 'ash' without quotes and hit enter(if you know what tab completion is, you can now use it).
type 'cd sdcard' without quotes and hit enter.
type 'cp -i recovery /system/bin' without quotes and hit enter. 
type 'y' without quotes and hit enter. 
type 'exit' without quotes and hit enter, repeat until you have exited your phone.

This covers getting CWM installed. I have not moved past this portion of the instructions yet, but will post more when I do.

Again, thank you 1madfitter for your help.


----------



## Droidxl (Jul 27, 2011)

Why can't I download the recovery file on my galaxy s 4g. It said file can't download too the phone.


----------



## 1madfitter (Jun 9, 2011)

are you stock? What do you have right now? Need more info to help you


----------



## Droidxl (Jul 27, 2011)

No I have my phone already rooted.....but I want to install cwm so I can later install a rom...


----------



## Droidxl (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh one more thing, where can I get the real stock rom for the samsung galaxy s 4g.


----------



## QUIETLYloud (Jun 24, 2011)

xda developers

Sent from my SGH-T959V using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## whaat (Aug 28, 2011)

nevermind, i figured it out, now one last issue and i posted in the proper forum


----------



## tshubert (Nov 6, 2011)

I've come upon an odd problem, and haven't been able to find anything about it. I can boot into CWM, but cannot mount sdcard ("Error mounting /sdcard"), and thus can't create a Nandroid backup. Anybody had an issues like this?


----------



## total_noob_1 (Jan 17, 2012)

ok i have searched and searched to find if i can get an answer to my question (what am i doing wrong?) besides being a total noob i have rooted my sgs4g from t-mobile and i have flashed my rom back to 2.2.1 froyo. i have installed cwm and downloaded the recovery from them, i have followed the steps as listed to the first post step by step. but i found out that there is about 3 other recovery files in that bin folder. when i perform the reboot into recovery mode i still get the stock recovery how can i fix this ???? oh i also used superoneclick method to root my phone and i performed the froyo flash with odin. im running windows on my pc so i really don't want to wast my time converting files PLEASE HELP!!!!! THANK YOU


----------



## total_noob_1 (Jan 17, 2012)

well i figured out what i had to do, i reformated my sd card and got rid of all the other recovery files in the system bin and performed the process again finally got my rom installed


----------



## zhihengz (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi, the linke to recovery in the page http://rootzwiki.com/topic/538-recoverycwm-final-for-the-sgs4g/ is not working anymore, any links still working ?


----------



## akeemx (Mar 6, 2012)

ok i got the files and pasted them but in recovery mode i dont get that option. i get update zip from sd card wich also dosent work.


----------

